# Resort at Cocoa Beach



## Rhody51 (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone have information on this resort? I have been thinking about buying resale, red week. It looks like a nice resort, have tried to get
getways there but no luck. The price is low but the mf is high, any bad
reviews on it? We own at Grande Vista and love it there just want something on the ocean.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 21, 2007)

Tug reviews on this resort are terrific as well as the tripadvisor reviews.  I think you'd have a hard time finding a bad review on this resort.  I have friends who have been there and love it.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

We stayed at this resort in February - it's a very nice resort with very good customer service.  They have a restaurant (Mexican with a nice bar area) on site as well as a small movie theater.  The pool area is also nice - very clean!

The only thing I would caution you about is the view - if you buy and having oceanfront is important to you be sure that it is "ocean front" not "ocean view".  We exchanged in and got an ocean view - it was as far away from the ocean as it could have been.  We then had a problem with the room (some kind of loud noise they couldn't figure out the source of) and they moved us to a sixth floor ocean front!  Wonderful views - we left the sliders open all night and listened to the waves... heaven!


Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rhody,

Welcome to Tug!  One of the benefits of Tug membership is access to all the Tug Resort Reviews. See the Tug home page for membership info.


Richard


----------



## hunkyleebo (Apr 22, 2007)

I looked into Resort on Cocoa Beach but bought at Discovery Beach Resort (DBR) nearby.  It looked less expensive and no worries about winding up with oceanview instead of oceanfront for floating week because DBR is all oceanfront.


----------



## Harry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cocoa Beach Resort*

Next to Ron Jons, this resort is the best in the Space Coast area (IMHO).  I notice Ebay has one listed under $1,000.  I considered bidding but prefer Discovery (although it is not as nice).


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 22, 2007)

When looking at Resort at Cocoa Beach be sure to look at the details and to check with the resort before buying.  They appear to have several different float periods along with Ocean Front and Ocean View.  We rented two days from VRI and had an ocean view unit.  It was OK, but couldn't see much of the ocean.  It is close to Orlando, which is a plus.


----------



## AnthonyS (Apr 22, 2007)

We purchased an EOY resale at Resort on Cocoa Beach early last year.  We visited it for the first time during the first week of March this year.  This is our first timeshare, and don't have any experience anywhere else, but we loved it.  When we checked in, we told them it was our first time as owners and they gave us the top floor, and although it was a the opposite end from the beach, it had a double balcony, and was high enough so we could see over the building next door.  We loved just walking over the boardwalk to the beach.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Apr 23, 2007)

We also just purchased an EOY resale unit at RCB. Our first visit is scheduled for July 14th. We bought it site unseen for the same reasons as you. We just wanted a nice beach location to go to with our kids so that we could just endlessly relax and play by the water!  My kids are water junkies, and we plan to go every other year and will never trade it! I have sought out and spoken with a lot of owners there, and they all seem to feel that it is a hidden gem!! I have yet to hear anything negative about it (except maybe those "side" views!). So I don't think we will be disappointed! I know lots of pople prefer the Gulf side, but there is just something about those fun waves on the Atlantic side. We also like the close proximity to Orlando and that flights are so cheap from where we live.

Yes, there are 2 types of ownership they offer: A pool units and B pool units. An A Pool unit is the one that floats ALL YEAR (1-52). B Pool units float Weeks 20-22, 36-45, 48-50. B Pool owners can pay an extra $200 when booking to reserve an A pool time. It is certainly cheaper to buy a B pool unit, but you'll have to pay that extra money to get an A pool unit each year. I personally think it is better to have the A pool units for that reason. Both A pool and B pool owners can call at 12 months out to reserve their units. There is NO booking preference given to A pool owners.

Regarding view, I have been hearing that owners typically get the ocean front rooms and exchangers get those side oceanview rooms. We are going to call about 2 weeks before our trip to request an oceanfront room, so we'll se what happens. Hopefully we will get lucky!

Another nice thing is that it trades with BOTH II and RCI. Although we never plan to trade it, it is nice that our options are open in that area. We ended up following the advice of many of the veterans here and decided "to buy where we want to go." I really think that is great advice since I feel the whole stress of "playing the exchange game" has been lifted.

Now, I just gotta find another TS to own!!  Whoever said this TS stuff is addicting was SO right on!

Let me know if you need any more information on becoming an owner at RCB!


----------



## jojotravel (Apr 23, 2007)

*Owner since 2000.........*

..........and still ecstatic!  We love the resort, the ocean, and the close proximity to Orlando.

I'm confused by StuckinChicago's post, because we have always been told that you get what you own.  If you own oceanview, you get oceanview......if you own oceanfront, you get oceanfront.  The same goes for exchanges--you get whatever the owner owned/deposited (view or front).

What you can ask the resort for, and we do it each year, is the unit on the highest floor available with two patios.  The higher you are, the better the views.  We like how you can see both the Atlantic Ocean on your right and the Banana River waterway on your left (and if you're ever fortunate enough, you can see a shuttle launch).

I do wish the mf's hadn't gone up so much, but it's still cheaper than renting a week on the ocean (at least so far it is).  Good luck with your decision and future travels!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Apr 23, 2007)

jojotravel said:


> I'm confused by StuckinChicago's post, because we have always been told that you get what you own.  If you own oceanview, you get oceanview......if you own oceanfront, you get oceanfront.  The same goes for exchanges--you get whatever the owner owned/deposited (view or front).



Hmmmm, that's interesting. This is the first I have heard of this. I am surprised that none of the owners I have spoken with ever mentioned this. I was always told that you can make a request before your trip and that owners typically get OF (if they are available) and exchangers get OV. I really would love to find out a definitive answer on this. Maybe I will give them a call and find out. I wonder who would be the "final say-so" on this. Do you think I should talk to Owners Services at the resort, the manager, or VRI?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would start with Owner Services.  When you find out, post here for the rest of us.  I have thought about buying there.


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 23, 2007)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach website*

This resort has a excellent website

www.theresortoncocoabeach.com


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 24, 2007)

We have owned for a few years.  It has always been you get the view you own.  As Jojotravel mentioned we have requested highest floor with the double balcony.  We have recieved a room on a lower floor and far from the ocean and have also enjoyed this because of the ease of using the pool.  We had a week that we were not able to use the full week, came in on Tuesday and resort rented a day we did not use.  Recieved a check in the mail shortly after we returned.

The pool area is very nice and we go between the ocean and the pool.  We have always had a great time at this resort and feel it was a bargain.  MF are not cheap but resort has everything.  I have also been pleased with trades through SFX.


----------



## jojotravel (Apr 24, 2007)

*RCB through SFX?*



jd2601 said:


> We have owned for a few years.  It has always been you get the view you own.  As Jojotravel mentioned we have requested highest floor with the double balcony.  We have recieved a room on a lower floor and far from the ocean and have also enjoyed this because of the ease of using the pool.  We had a week that we were not able to use the full week, came in on Tuesday and resort rented a day we did not use.  Recieved a check in the mail shortly after we returned.
> 
> The pool area is very nice and we go between the ocean and the pool.  We have always had a great time at this resort and feel it was a bargain.  MF are not cheap but resort has everything.  I have also been pleased with trades through SFX.



jd2601,

I have only ever (twice now) exchanged my RCB through RCI.  You used SFX to exchange it?  If so, may I ask how it traded?  Would love to know for future............


----------



## london (Oct 18, 2007)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

We own 4 weeks at RCB, all purchased as resales. Two are oceanfront units, and two side view units. Our first visit to RCB was on a trade in 2006, and we found the resort to be outstanding, both in amenities and service.

If you purchase a B pool week at a lower price, the $200.00 upgrade fee is not a bad way to go. We are retired and are able to use off season weeks.

I have booked week for next July by pre paying my 2008 maintenance fee, as well as the 200.00 upgrade. So for about 950.00, we are getting a unit that rents for 1400.00 plus in the summer.

We will also be at RCB in Jan 2008, for 2 weeks, then over to Treasure Island for 3 weeks at Jamaican on the Gulf.

You can't go wrong with RCB.


----------



## Janette (Oct 19, 2007)

You might look at Las Olas. The resort is very small, pool is small, but units are very nice, especially the ocean front rooms. You will never get better service from the staff as it is family developed and family managed. The same folks go back yearly so you really get to be a family with good friendships.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 19, 2007)

*Resort on Coco Beach question*

We have exchanged into a week in Jan 08, and RCI confirmation gives unit # as "2BRSU".  Do any of you know whether or not the "SU" designation has any particular meaning??


----------



## london (Oct 19, 2007)

*2brsu*

When you exchange into RCB, you either get 2BR SU or 2BRSA....which means you are checking in on a Saturday or Sunday.

Enjoy your visit, what week will you be there? We will be at RCB Jan 12 to Jan 26.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 12, 2007)

Recently bought an even-yr ocean view.  When I called to make my first reservation for April of 08' and asked about upgrading to an ocean front was told that I could only book what I own which is an ocean view.  VRI sent a very nice introductory package with alot of information as a new owner--was very pleased as this has not been my experience with other ebay resales.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 12, 2007)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach sounds like a "hidden gem." There are some Floridian DVC owners over on the Dis boards that own at the Resort on Cocoa Beach and they sing its praises. They told me they get day use whenever they drive over. And they also get some good cash rates since they are owners (when available).


----------



## london (Dec 12, 2007)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

This resort is well maintained, with a professional and dedicated staff, and is a fun place to be at.

Weeks are showing up on Ebay often, due to the maintenance fees.

You can pick up a week for around 1500 to 2000 with closing costs, if you watch the biddding on Ebay.

It is great for families with young children, as well as retirees. You can be laid back, or partake in many activities offered.

We own and trade into RCB, if you own at VRI resort, you will get priority to trade into RCB with RCI. 

We have traded our Sand Pebble 2008 week for a Feb 2009 week at RCB. RCI also gives VRI a 20.00 discount for trades with the cost at 144.00 vs 164.00.

Maintenance fees are 760 to 780, however you get alot for your money.

The resort was built in 1999, so it is in great condition.

When we start to trim down our timeshare holdings, RCB will be the ones we keep the longest.


----------



## erm (Dec 13, 2007)

London, how does RCB compare to Sand Pebble?  I love the west coast of Florida and the beach at Sand Pebble is great.  I am thinking of trading into RCB so I'm interested in hearing your opinion.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Dec 13, 2007)

We just bought a Pool B oceanfront on ebay this week.  I saw RCB when I was in Cocoa Beach (Ocean Landings) over Thanksgiving.  I was able to trade into RCB for Christmas with an ongoing search in II, but hardly ever see it with II interactive searches.

The price difference between Pool A and B are huge on ebay.  Take the savings in price and put it in the bank and the interest could nearly pay your $200/year upgrade fee.

For exchanges, was the advice to request "highest floor that has 2 balconies"? Does that mean that some units on higher floors don't have 2 balconies?


----------



## london (Dec 13, 2007)

*Compare RCB to Sand Pebble*



erm said:


> London, how does RCB compare to Sand Pebble?  I love the west coast of Florida and the beach at Sand Pebble is great.  I am thinking of trading into RCB so I'm interested in hearing your opinion.



RCB is a much larger resort than Sand Pebble....Much more amenities at RCB, with live tertainment 2 days a week.

Trade your Sand Pebble for RCB and give it a try.


----------



## london (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ebay prices and Double Balonies*



hunkyleebo said:


> We just bought a Pool B oceanfront on ebay this week.  I saw RCB when I was in Cocoa Beach (Ocean Landings) over Thanksgiving.  I was able to trade into RCB for Christmas with an ongoing search in II, but hardly ever see it with II interactive searches.
> 
> The price difference between Pool A and B are huge on ebay.  Take the savings in price and put it in the bank and the interest could nearly pay your $200/year upgrade fee.
> 
> For exchanges, was the advice to request "highest floor that has 2 balconies"? Does that mean that some units on higher floors don't have 2 balconies?



We own 4 weeks at RCB, all purchased via Ebay. All are pool B weeks, and we just pay the upgrade fee of 200.00, if we want any 1-52 week.

We have two oceanfront units and two oceanview units. Some units have a double balcony and some have a single balcony only off the LR.

We paid anywhere from 1000 to 1500 for our weeks, including closing costs.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that the info I received from VRI with my resale purchase included some nice options I was unaware of.  There is day use year long for up to 6 family members.  For a $100 fee you can bank a week for a year or borrow a week.  For a $75 fee you can split your week into seperate 3 and 4 day stays--just must be in the same calender year--I thought this was a very nice and unusual option for timesharing.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow!  very kewl! does the 3 or 4 day have to be mid week or can they both be over a weekend?


----------



## Judy (Jan 5, 2008)

When considering buying a timeshare on the beach in Central Florida, consider two things:

1.  Hurricanes.  Your MF will likely always be high and/or you should expect to receive special assessments to pay sky-high windstorm insurance rates and sky-high insurance deductables whenever a hurricane hits the area. You might want to ask management if they have money set aside to cover possible future hurricane damage.

2.  If you're planning on exchanging, remember that not all red weeks are created equal.  It's often too cold for the beach during winter in that part of Florida and during summer, not so many exchangers want to come to Florida beaches, except those on school vacation who are looking for a beach week to pair with a week at the parks.


----------



## Teen (Jan 6, 2008)

We are at this moment staying in an oceanfront penthouse unit.  We were told that you get the unit that RCI pairs you up with when the owner deposits his/her week and you take it.  Great resort.  We are loving it.


----------



## cpalee (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW! You TUG'ers have provided a wealth of information about RCB. It is nice to have this resource available to help in the decision making process.

I do have some other questions about RCB that I have not seen answers to yet though.

First, is the pool heated? My family may visit week 52 and I understand that the ocean water may be too cool at that time. But if the pool is heated, that might be a major benefit to my family.

Second, I have read that it is advisable to ask for a high oceanfront floor in order to get a better view. How many floors are there? I am assuming that the penthouse units are on the top - 8th - floor. Is that correct?

Third, as I understand from reading the posts here, all weeks, except those belonging to the penthouse owners on the 8th floor, are floating weeks. And I have read that reservations can be made at 12 months out.

My question is this: is there any advantage to owning a particular deeded week? Does the owner of that week get preference over all others for his deeded week? Can that owner reserve their week BEFORE the 12 month period starts.

I would like to visit week 52 every year. Is there any way I can guarantee that I will get week 52 every year? Or is it simply first come first served for all owners?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Lee (from frigid and snowy Ohio)


----------



## london (Mar 2, 2008)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

We are owners at RCB, and own three oceanfront weeks. That is the deeds reflect oceanfront units.

Owners will either own an oceanfront view or an oceanview (side ocean view).

If you own a week deeded in an oceanfront unit, you will then get an oceanfront unit for the week.

If you own a week deeded as an oceanview (side view) then you are assigned an ocean view unit.

You get the view that you purchased either new or resale.

We reserve our weeks 6 to 12 months out, and when the reservation confirmation comes in the mail, it will state oceanview or oceanfront.

The actual unit is assigned when you check in at the resort. You can request a higher floor, prior to arrival.

If you trade into the resort via RCI, you may get an oceanfront or a side view  unit. The resort has the option for unit assignment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## london (Mar 2, 2008)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

If you want week 52, you should purchase a timeshare that floats all 52 weeks. This is called pool "A". Pool B weeks only float 20-22, 36-45 and 48-50.

However pool "B" owners can pay an upgrade fee of 200.00 each year, and then choose any week of the year.

You can book earlier than 12 months, provided you pay your maintenance fee ahead for the next year.

A higher floor will have a nicer view. Floating units can be from the 2nd floor to the 7th floor.

The pool is heated all year round. There is also a 50 seat movie theater on site, with free movies everyday.

Units now have 42" flat screens in the living room. Internet wifi is free in the lobby and units via a box connection.

Maintenance fees are 760 to 780, but you get alot for your money.


----------



## cpalee (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. It has helped answer some of my questions. 

I still have a question regarding preference for an owners deeded week. Does an owner get preference for their own deeded week? I am not sure that I am asking the question in a way that makes sense.

If I own, say, week 52 then do I have first dibs on that week? I realize that the weeks are floating weeks - maybe I don't fully understand floating weeks. I am trying to determine if I should be concerned at all about which deeded week I purchase. 

Some resorts have a window of time during which only the deeded owners can reserve their own deeded units during their deeded week. Others cannot reserve during that time. But once that window passes, then anyone can reserve.

I am just trying to better understand how all this works. It can be confusing to us newbies. I don't want to spend my money to buy a unit without a complete understanding.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Mar 3, 2008)

Though we love this resort and have stayed there four times, I will caution everyone that you should not leave any valuables in your room. Our last stay was wonderful but the cleaning person on Wednesday stole my JC Penney card from my wallet (from my purse that was hidden under clothing in the closet). She did not take my cash or my Visa card, thank goodness. The security folks at JC Penney said who ever stole my card was a smart cookie since they didn't take a card or money that would have been immediately obvious. And then proceeded to a store that did not have video cameras monitoring it. Thankfully, the police were involved and my losses were completely covered by JC Penney. The detective that I worked with said that several other folks had also been victimized about the same time at this resort. There are no safes in the rooms to secure your valuables. So, take them with you and keep them near by at the pool or beach. We plan to return to RCB next October, this time I'll watch my wallet more closely! :annoyed:


----------

